# Some of what I've been up to



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

*Here's a few of the things that I've been working on...*
*My Candycorn housepants..*








*Camo housepants for Jim*








*Some of the stack of fleece/fuzzy fabric I got for housepants*








*the pants made from it*
























*Carol modeling one of the 4 matching hats we made yesterday (2-2-13) for our Winter Golf team to wear in the tourney this month*










*Carol's hat made from one of my patterns*










*Jade's scarf* 









*I need to remember to snap pics more often. lol Carol's my model... I take awful pics. haha*


----------



## Mattemma (Jan 1, 2013)

Sorry double post


----------



## Mattemma (Jan 1, 2013)

Those are nice things. I really like the hats that you made.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks like you had a blast. Is Carol sitting in front of a Husquvarna/Viking? I like the pink hat the best!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I LOVE fleece house pants!


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

happyjunker said:


> Looks like you had a blast. Is Carol sitting in front of a Husquvarna/Viking? I like the pink hat the best!


 
We always have fun. :nanner: When we don't crack cocktails open, we even accomplish something! hehe Yes, it's a husky she's sitting at. ( I can't spell Husquvarna.) :huh:


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Looks nice! I should make myself some housepants - I love comfortable clothing to wear around home.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Love the house pants and the hats. May I ask where you found the pattern for the hat? I'd love to make a few for the homeless shelter.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Macybaby said:


> Looks nice! I should make myself some housepants - I love comfortable clothing to wear around home.


Doesn't get any more comfy than these!! Plus, 30 min start to finish to make a pair. 



grannygardner said:


> Love the house pants and the hats. May I ask where you found the pattern for the hat? I'd love to make a few for the homeless shelter.


 
The hat is a Simplicity "It's so easy" pattern. #A1749


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

ginnie5 said:


> I LOVE fleece house pants!


Me too!

Heck, they're so nice and warm that I wore mine at the grocery store yesterday. With my circulatory issues, I don't care if they look silly. Mine are solid colored so I think they'll pass!


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Ardie/WI said:


> Me too!
> 
> Heck, they're so nice and warm that I wore mine at the grocery store yesterday. With my circulatory issues, I don't care if they look silly. Mine are solid colored so I think they'll pass!


 
Oh now where's the fun in THAT!! :happy2: Wear em loud and proud Ardie! hehehe Come to think of it.... I don't even OWN a solid pair of them.... :huh:


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

If I had a way to make them .... I would wear that out too.... it ain't no worse then those who wear Joe Boxer PJ bottom in Wal-Mart showing off their Tramp stamps and butt flosses that are Clearly 2 sizes too small with their little girl size tank tops where the belly buttom ring shows in the "Dunlap" belt lines when they should be wearing 2x. Sooo wrong on sooooo many levels....eeewwwww.

RHT


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I wore my pink ones last night to the grocery store......and sat in the truck while ds ran in! Just can't get myself to wear my pj's out..........well in a store.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Just made this hat this morning. Wish I had enough of the purple material to make a matching coat!! Tricia... they are really easy to make.  Ginnie, fleece housepants are more clothes than half the people at Wal-mart wear...


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Love the hats! My boyfriend got a pair of those fleece camo house pants for Christmas. Also 2 pair of flannel. He loves them. He also uses them as a layer when he goes hunting. He won't let me bring them home to finish the hem or waist since I left them unfinished to get a proper fit after he opened them!

I was waiting on Chinese take out last night and a large, young women walked in on her cell phone )which she didnt hang up or take away from her ear), holey flannel house pants and them clog slipper things. I was very disgusted with her. Hang up the phone, make sure your clothes don't have holes, and when there is 3 inches of snow on the ground and it it still snowing hard, put some real shoes on!!!!!

Sorry, I really don't mind if someone (I probably couldn't unless I was really, really sick and ran to store for meds) wants to were PJ's out in public, as long as they dont look like mice have been chewing on them, lol
Heidi


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

LOL! 
That's why I call them "Housepants" and not "Jammies"


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

You've got some nice bright fleece there! Love the golf hats!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Kazahleenah said:


> Oh now where's the fun in THAT!! :happy2: Wear em loud and proud Ardie! hehehe Come to think of it.... I don't even OWN a solid pair of them.... :huh:


Seriously, you've known me long enough to know that I really don't care what people think of me or my clothing! :happy2:


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

hahaha! It was a "Me day". 
I made a matching scarf...


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I Love the pants and the hats............
I need to make some of those pants....& maybe a hat or two.....:lonergr::lonergr::lonergr:
bopeep


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

ginnie5 said:


> I wore my pink ones last night to the grocery store......and sat in the truck while ds ran in! Just can't get myself to wear my pj's out..........well in a store.


Why, you sexy thang, you would have knock their sox off!:nanner:


----------

